# Gendron Wheel Chair Bicycle



## tanksalot (May 3, 2012)

*Gendron Chair Hand cycle  Bicycle wheel chair skip tooth chain*

Hello, Im just wondering if anybody knows what this is worth? 
This is a Gendron Bike chair with a skip tooth chain .
Id appriciate any help.. 
Thank you..


----------



## mre straightbar (May 3, 2012)

*i dont know what its worth but i could just picture myselfhand operating wheels*

in opposite directions till i got sick or fell out
could enter a whole new demograqphic of people into collecting and this site 
pretty cool


----------



## fordsnake (May 3, 2012)

That's so cool...look how far it has advanced. http://bike-on.com/catalog/handcycles-52/


----------



## tanksalot (May 6, 2012)

fordsnake said:


> That's so cool...look how far it has advanced. http://bike-on.com/catalog/handcycles-52/




Thanks,I like this & I know they have come a long way , I just wish I could find out what this is worth . Im debateing on weather to sell this, restore it or make a custom bike out of it ???


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (May 6, 2012)

I'd keep it a restore it.  I wonder if that's the chair that came with it and is there any way to date it?

Brooks


----------



## tanksalot (May 7, 2012)

I have to say as far as I can tell .Its the original chair their is a factory plate model & serial number on the back of the chair from Gendron .. I dont see any date .. The only other similar chair I could find on the net is in England & has Block chain ! I cant believe how early they came up with hand chairs .. The guy that had this must have been rich to have something like this at the time. I wish I had a owner history on this .. Im going to go see the person that I got this from & see if he has any more information..


----------



## dfa242 (May 7, 2012)

It looks just like desk chairs of the day - Gendron probably contracted with a furniture company to put these together.  Interesting.


----------



## tanksalot (May 7, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> It looks just like desk chairs of the day - Gendron probably contracted with a furniture company to put these together.  Interesting.
> 
> View attachment 50836




Do you happen to know what year that desk chair is ?
Your in Mass. Thats where this wheel chair is.. Im about 40 miles from you .
If by chance you have any interest in the wheel chair ?
Do you Have anything cool to trade ??
 I figure its worth asking..


----------



## gamesveta (Oct 18, 2012)

*Reply*

The Gendron Iron Wheel Company was founded in 1872 in Toledo, Ohio by Peter Gendron (born Pierre Gendron 1844-1910). Gendron produced wire wheels for baby carriages originally. In 1890, bicycles, tricycles, invalid chairs, baby carriages, doll carriages, coaster wagons, toy wheelbarrows, etc. children's diecast toy replica pedal cars up until World War II.

In 1927, Gendron became a subsidiary of American National. American National was formed as a holding company for three companies: Toledo Metal Wheel, National Wheel, and American Wheel. American-National, Toledo, and Gendron products were sold under the trade names of Pioneer, Skippy, Express, Reliance, Hi-Speed, Hi-Way, Speed King, Blue Streak, Sampson, American, Streamline, etc.

*Wardrobes*


----------



## gamesveta (Oct 18, 2012)

*Reply*

The Gendron Wheel Company was incorporated in 1880 and a small factory was started at 218 Summit Street. Within three years the business increased to such proportions that larger quarters became necessary. A site at the corner of Orange and Superior streets was purchased and a four-story building 100 feet square was erected.

*garden furniture*


----------



## Greg M (Oct 18, 2012)

This looks like a slightly earlier version:
http://oldbike.wordpress.com/1898-gendron-wheel-co-toledo-ohio-invalid-carriage/

-Greg


----------



## sam (Oct 18, 2012)

Would be an easy restore---most uphostory stores carry the cain seat material and If near Chicago Al Petir's and son bike shop does the solid wheel tire.


----------



## buck hughes (Nov 17, 2016)

I have one of these -has anyone found a value?-EMAIL=tom.hughes57@yahoo.com


----------

